# kde-lite-3.5.10_2



## ccc (Aug 3, 2009)

hi

howto rebuild kde-lite-3.5.10_2 on freeBSD 7.2?


----------



## morbit (Aug 4, 2009)

e.g.

portmaster -f x11/kde-lite

..But how to install portmaster?


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 5, 2009)

The fastest way would be to use ports-mgmt/portmaster or ports-mgmt/portupgrade.

Portmaster is faster to install since it's just a script while portupgrade relies on Ruby.

To rebuild x11/kde-lite, use `# portmaster -f kde-lite`. -f always rebuilds ports, -t recurses through dependencies thoroughly.

For portupgrade, it's `# portupgrade -f kde-lite`. -R also recurses through dependencies thoroughly.


----------



## ccc (Aug 5, 2009)

thx, but what about
	
	



```
portupgrade -frR x11/kde-lite
```
because after
	
	



```
portupgrade -fr x11/kde-lite
```
is just finished and nothing happens?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2009)

Kde-lite is a meta port, it doesn't install anything itself but it relies on other ports. 

If you use portupgrade you will have to use portupgrade -fR kde-lite to get _everything_ rebuild. The -r will be somewhat useless as there are no ports depending on kde-lite.


----------



## ccc (Aug 5, 2009)

THX, I've done 
	
	



```
portupgrade -frR x11/kde-lite
```
 and kde-lite  was completely rebuild.


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry, accidentally posted the wrong flag.


----------

